# CST - Cellestis Limited



## Sannie (27 October 2005)

*CST important news*

( First attempt at posting, sorry for irregularity in appearance)

24 October 2005
QuantiFERON ®-TB Gold Current Procedural Terminology (CPT ®) Code Published
The American Medical Association (AMA) has published the Current Procedural Terminology (CPT ®) code book for 2006, which includes a new classification code for QuantiFERON ®-TB Gold. Previously, QuantiFERON ®-TB Gold has been classified as an Emerging Technology and hence was assigned a Category III code.

However, in the new 2006 CPT ® code book, QuantiFERON ®-TB Gold has been classified as a Category I procedure/service.

The new CPT ® code is:
• 86480: tuberculosis test, cell-mediated immunity measurement of gamma interferon antigen response

Upon review by the AMA CPT ® Advisory Committee and Editorial Panel, aCategory I classification is assigned to services/procedures that have met thefollowing requirements:

• that the service/procedure receives approval from the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) for the specific use of devices or drugs
• that the service/procedure is performed across the country in multiple locations
• that many physicians or other health care professionals perform the service/procedure,and
• the clinical efficacy of the service/procedure has been well established and documented.

A CPT ® code for QuantiFERON ®-TB Gold allows physicians to be reimbursed forcosts associated with performing a tuberculosis test. The lab fee schedule,which will define the reimbursement rate for this code, is expected to be available later in the year.
CPT ® is a registered trademark of the American Medical Association
(Cellestis website /News)


----------



## Pager (11 July 2006)

Been very quiet, trading around $3-50 to $4, very low volume.

Should report soon and if they do half as well as some are hopeing may well be a very big mover.

A fantastic product but they need some sales on the board, by all accounts this is starting to happen, they have patent protection until 2017 possibly 2021 plus a few other products in the pieline.

The only other TB test is over 100 years old and unreliable, QuantiFERON ®-TB Gold is cheap at US$15 and very reliable and consider Worldwide there are over 100 million tests a year and CST have indicated a 60 to 70% gross profit margin so even if they capture a small % they should do very nicely.

But like any new product they have to Sell it............ everything else is in place.

Anyone else following this one or have a view ?


----------



## Dutchy3 (6 May 2007)

I had a run with this one back in early 2004 and it reacted very well to a descending triangle breakout ... weekly chart

Looks to me that this one has the potential to breakout of the spell its been in for the last 18 months.

On the watch list for a while now and its time is almost here ....


----------



## Pager (12 October 2007)

Bought most of mine at $2-95 but that was about 2 years ago, been drifting the past few months but up nearly 18% today .

Been very disappointing, great potential and a great product have finely got US FDA APPROVAL OF QuantiFERON TB-Gold In-Tube test.

Read a report about 18 months ago that when up and running, if it reaches only half its potential then $30 to $50 a share is possible within the next few years, will also benefit CSL who own a stake.

Big if with this one and has happened before the best product doesn’t always mean guaranteed success 

Cheers

Pager


----------



## oldblue (27 April 2008)

Is anyone else holding CST?
Reported maiden half year profit recently and sales are starting to get some traction with increasing acceptance, particularly, it seems, in the US.


----------



## Pager (2 June 2008)

Held for a couple of years and still waiting for it to take off (hopefully!!)

Up 16% today on higher than average volume, no announcements.

Any ideas ?


----------



## oldblue (2 June 2008)

Pager said:


> Held for a couple of years and still waiting for it to take off (hopefully!!)
> 
> Up 16% today on higher than average volume, no announcements.
> 
> Any ideas ?





I've been nibbling in a small way but it's not my buying. There's been a gradual  international acceptance of the product over recent years and, from memory, the company is now profitable. Looking forward to better results.


----------



## frankbaozhu (22 December 2010)

Guys, I am interested in the company but lack the expertise in those types of businesses. Any comments or thoughts?


----------



## Ian (7 April 2011)

On a few other sites these has been huge volumes of posts regarding the proposed takeover of CST. Key issues are the value of the offer (ie its reasonabless or otherwise), the distress the majority are feeling regarding this turn of events (given the directors have previously flagged it would never happen and investors have based their plans - in some cases their superannuation plans - on that belief) and how each investor intends to vote in the upcoming yes/no voting option. 
I can say without needing to be cautious that the vast majority of posters are in favour of voting the proposal down (that is the No vote) and there is every reason to believe the numbers for the 'No' vote can prevail. 
There is much more than yes/no issues to be considered but a plan of action is materialising and it is very formidable in its capability. 
This email is to advise anyone wishing to vote no to join this coalition. It can be simply done by responding to following circular. I urge any CST holder interested in protecting their position to consider it very seriously
regards
Ian

ACTION

Firstly let me make a statement.

"I reject the offer of $3.55 for my shares in Cellestis"

Now.

If we are to achieve a better outcome for ourselves then we must work together towards that. There are probably only a handful of times in most persons lives where they need to stand up and be counted. This is one of those times for us.

Over the coming days we will need to better define our final objectives and put together an action plan. Regardless of what these may be, our first step is to build a communication structure. To that end, I have put in place a simple mechanism to collect details of shareholders who wish to support this fight. At this stage I am not asking anybody to commit to any action or outcome - simply a desire to act to achieve a better outcome than that currently being proposed.


It is vitally important that we have as many people as possible register on the form linked below. It doesn't matter how many shares you have - every vote is vitally important. Whatever action we, as a group, decide to take it will only succeed if each and every one of you registers. Furthermore, there are many shareholders that will not see this post. I am relying on you to spread this word. Email it to every person that you know that is a CST shareholder. Speak to everybody that you know is a CST Shareholder. Repost this on every forum, blog, website that you have access to. 

At this stage I am only asking for very basic information from you. I do, however, know that we all value our privacy. I promise to you that the personal information that you provide will not be made available publicly and will only be used for the purpose of this action. At the end of this action all information provided will be destroyed. I think that everybody here knows that I am a man of my word.

As a show of good faith I am willing to do something that I have never done before.

My name is Vic Bula and I can be contacted at forrestthinks@gmail.com.

Make no mistake. This is a battle that we can win.

Please register here.


Quote


----------



## Ian (7 April 2011)

Oops. My first post failed to provide the registration link. 
Its as follows:-

https://spreadsheets0.google.com/vi...mkey=dEx0NTFkanRiQVdZaTdnMm5NbDZqcHc6MQ#gid=0

I urge all interested parties to join the defence of our collective asset
cheers
Ian


----------

